# What would it look like if God gave birth to a computer?



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Like this, I believe...









Time to frag.


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

what are you running in there and can I worship it?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Pentium D805 Overclocked to 4.0Ghz
2GB Mushkin DDRII-667 RAM
Gigabyte GA-965P-S3
600watt Xion RealPower PSU
Connect 3D Radeon X1900XTX
160GB WD SATA Harddrive
Kingwin Artic Liquid Cooling
The case has 2 120mm fans and an 80mm for teh liquid cooling radiator, and it has a mesh side, so theres lots of airflow.
:food-smiley-004: 

And yes you can worship it.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

None Drool :banana: :bow:


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

*bows down* ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

What kind of keyboard is that ??? 8)


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Logitech G15


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

*My* god's computer baby wouldn't look anything like that. He's informed me that it's a little.............. uh............"ricey" for his taste. Heh heh.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

nine said:


> *My* god's computer baby wouldn't look anything like that. He's informed me that it's a little.............. uh............"ricey" for his taste. Heh heh.


lol are you calling my computer a ricer? 
:tongue:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Dude your computer has a very small ......






Monitor.

:wink:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Dude your computer has a very small ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol it's a 17"

I'm waiting for money so I can get the 22" Widescreen


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> lol it's a 17"
> 
> I'm waiting for money so I can get the 22" Widescreen


Widescreen is great. I've got a 24" widescreen and love it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nine said:


> Widescreen is great. I've got a 24" widescreen and love it.


I'm going to get the 24" as well. They are coming down in price, as soon has Dell has it for under $700 I'm on it.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I'm going to get the 24" as well. They are coming down in price, as soon has Dell has it for under $700 I'm on it.


Nice. Remind me of how much I paid for mine two years ago. Where's the crying icon when I need it? Hahaha.


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

:'( emo tear...I'm still stuck with my crappy 15" gah...but I buy guitar stuff and leave the computer to my lead singer who is all technical like that...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...personally i think he spends way too much time paying off people's mortgages and buying them A NEW SUV and making sure gays can't marry when he should be tackling some of the bigger challenges facing the planet, but that's just me.

-dh


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Well, Xanadu, it looks like your computer will have to build a shrine to my newly ordered one:

INTEL Core Duo 2 "Conroe" E6700 2.67GHz FSB1066MHz 4MB LGA775 Dual-Core

ASUS P5B DLX WIFI-AP P965 Conroe DDR2 1066FSB 6SATA RAID 2GbL 1394 HD Audio 3YR

*Super*Talent T800UX2GC5 STT DDR2-800 2G(2X1G) PC6400 5-5-4-12 (MFG Lifetime)

BFG Tech 7950GT OC 512MB PCIe 2xDual-Link DVI HDTV (MFG Lifetime) ($40 MFG Rebate)

4 x WD Caviar SE-16 / SATA-II 2500KS 250GB 7200RPM, 16MB, U300 (3YR MFG - 1YR MB)

LG GSAH10ABLACK DVD±RW (16X+/-)DUAL LAYER OEM w/ Software (1YR MB) 

ANTEC P180 (Silver) ATX Quiet Case w/ No P.S. + USB & AUDIO Ports (3YR)

MS Windows XP Professional SP2 w/ 1 user License CD Key & Manual (English) (OEM)

One hard drive for the OS and the other three in Raid 5.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...personally i think he spends way too much time paying off people's mortgages and buying them A NEW SUV and making sure gays can't marry when he should be tackling some of the bigger challenges facing the planet, but that's just me.
> 
> -dh


who...?



*nine*:bow:


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

nine said:


> Well, Xanadu, it looks like your computer will have to build a shrine to my newly ordered one:
> 
> INTEL Core Duo 2 "Conroe" E6700 2.67GHz FSB1066MHz 4MB LGA775 Dual-Core
> 
> ...


arent you supposed to have TWO HDD, one to backup ?


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

gerald guerrero said:


> arent you supposed to have TWO HDD, one to backup ?


I have multiple computers and external hard drives here to back up to. I run my own business here at home, so I'm crazy about backing up work. That new computer is going to be my new workstation.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

nine said:


> I have multiple computers and external hard drives here to back up to. I run my own business here at home, so I'm crazy about backing up work. That new computer is going to be my new workstation.


yes, "work":wink:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> yes, "work":wink:


There's a substantial time investment in checking your favourite eBay searches and surfing for porn, ya know! :rockon2: :banana:


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

hey some porn can REALLY lag a crappy computer...um...ask my friend...yeah that's it...my...friend...*hides in closet with guitar*


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Vassago said:


> hey some porn can REALLY lag a crappy computer...um...ask my friend...yeah that's it...my...friend...*hides in closet with guitar*


lol especially if you get spyware and viruses. I got all my porn on my laptop.



well if i had porn, that's where it would be...


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

It looks like an alien ship turned into a computer.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> lol especially if you get spyware and viruses. I got all my porn on my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> well if i had porn, that's where it would be...


Need Pics !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

